# Looking for a Dell Windows 7 64x install .iso



## Justin_ (Apr 29, 2015)

the title says it all I want to install it on a computer to sell but don't have a disk and I cant use an oem install .iso
Where can I get one????


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2015)

You don't need a special ISO, you can use any Windows 7 disc to install using the key on the sticker on the computer.


----------



## Justin_ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have tryed that but the COA will not activate an OEM install.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Justin_ said:


> I have tryed that but the COA will not activate an OEM install.


Are you sure that it's the right edition? (Home Premium vs Pro vs Ultimate)?
I can't speak for Dell, but I've had success activating HP systems (w/ the Win7 Pro key on the side) from a regular Win7 Pro DVD


----------



## Justin_ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep Win 7 Pro .iso-Win 7 Pro COA


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Justin_ said:


> Yep Win 7 Pro .iso-Win 7 Pro COA


When you say -- "Will not activate" -- what happened?  Did you try calling their automated phone system?


----------



## Justin_ (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't remember exactly. since then I have replaced the HDD in the computer but I tried to retype the key several times
It might of said something about not being able to activate an OEM install


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Justin_ said:


> I don't remember exactly. since then I have replaced the HDD in the computer but I tried to retype the key several times
> It might of said something about not being able to activate an OEM install


Can you give it a shot again and see what happens?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2015)

If the COA is an older version that didn't come with SP1 then using a Windows 7 pro SP1 iso will not activate. You'll need to download the iso without SP1. I would look up the key to see what build the original COA is for. I would try to nail it down by the Build number if possible and download that build. Since, Vista all build numbers increase by 1600, and are divisible by 16.  Also, if the COA is for x86 then an x64 iso will not activate using the x86 COA license.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> If the COA is an older version that didn't come with SP1 then using a Windows 7 pro SP1 iso will not activate. You'll need to download the iso without SP1. I would look up the key to see what build the original COA is for. I would try to nail it down by the Build number if possible and download that build. Since, Vista all build numbers increase by 1600, and are divisible by 16.



In that case they won't activate via the internet, but will activate using the phone activation.



Mindweaver said:


> Also, if the COA is for x86 then an x64 iso will not activate using the x86 COA license.



That isn't true, the x86/x64 keys have been interchangeable since Vista.


----------



## Justin_ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok it worked this time weerd.
Thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> In that case they won't activate via the internet, but will activate using the phone activation.


True, phone activation will work if the internet doesn't. But I believe he is just asking about internet activation.



newtekie1 said:


> That isn't true, the x86/x64 keys have been interchangeable since Vista.


I know you can down grade and move from x86 to x64 or from x64 to x86, but I thought it was only if you called Microsoft and received a new key. I'll take your word for it.. lol I know you're good for it. I'm tired and I want to watch another Daredevil episode before I fall asleep.. lol 



Justin_ said:


> Ok it worked this time weerd.
> Thanks



Nice!


----------



## Icarus (May 5, 2015)

Contacting Dell for a link to an iso might help, they sent one to me for a laptop I sold a while back.


----------

